# Vegeta vs. Professor Xavier



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 6, 2009)

Seeing that Goku vs. Magneto was done, how does Vegeta go against Xavier? I think Xavier would seeing how he can mind fuck every living being with a brain walking on earth and that he should mind fuck him before Vegeta attacks. Bloodlust is on and this is Buu saga Vegeta! 

Sorry if this was done before.


----------



## killfox (Jul 6, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Seeing that Goku vs. Magneto was done, how does Vegeta go against Xavier? *I think Xavier would seeing how he can mind fuck every living being with a brain walking on earth *and that he should mind fuck him before Vegeta attacks. Bloodlust is on and this is Buu saga Vegeta!
> 
> Sorry if this was done before.


Well that about wraps this thread up.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah pretty much but lets see what the other posters on the site would say. Inb4 the DBZ noobs show up.


----------



## Marche (Jul 6, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Yeah pretty much but lets see what the other posters on the site would say. Inb4 the DBZ noobs show up.



Goku speed blitz


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 6, 2009)

Well let me ask you this: how fast can Xavier think?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 6, 2009)

inb4MovieCodecImmigrants

Xavier's thought speed is almost certainly FTL, can't remember where are scans are though.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 6, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> thought speed FTL



Haha this is why fiction doesn't make sense


----------



## Watchman (Jul 6, 2009)

Spite thread that isn't going to do anything but get Moses and his ilk riled into a frenzy... 

Professor X rapes Vegeta's mind to win this, though.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 6, 2009)

Even if Vegeta can attack faster than Xavier can think, would he? He's an arrogant SOB. 
What possible harm could a crippled Human possibly do to him, after all.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 6, 2009)

can this be excalibur (evil alternate universe) xavier? he was AWESOME! 
he played with the juggernaut. and he's not crippled, has an awesome team, dresses like a S&M god, and is evil.

if it's that one, then vegeta is going to be a vegetable. if it's regular X, then he still will. just by a less badass xavier


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 6, 2009)

Vegta's brain explodes.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Depends on where you view Babadi's telepathy. He was doing things that Xavier has struggled with doing and Vegeta pretty much scoffed at his nub ass mind control.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 6, 2009)

Absolute spite thread.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

Spite thread. Would be against it if Goku vs Magneto wasn't so trolled.

Hell, Vegito braids his hair puts on a skirt and calls himself sally


----------



## Ulti (Jul 6, 2009)

Nah, Xaiver makes Vegeta think he is a 6 year old ballet dancer.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2009)

I love this. :ho


----------



## Ulti (Jul 6, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I love this. :ho



It's only gonna get better :ho


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Vegeta seems resistant to telepathy. If he could manage to partially fight off the telepathic power, he could kill Xavier with his pinkie.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Vegeta seems resistant to telepathy. If he could manage to partially fight off the telepathic power, he could kill Xavier with his pinkie.



Vegata wasn't being Mind control he WANTED to have the Majin powers at risk of malice.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Vegata wasn't being Mind control he WANTED to have the Majin powers at risk of malice.


babidi  tried to regain control of him.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 6, 2009)

It really comes down to how much stronger is Xavier's mind control compared to Babidis

Vegeta did show some resistance to mind control right there.
Come to think of it, he partly allowed the mind control for the promise of power.

Then again X-Men is to far back for me to recall there current power lvls(read 3-5 mags from the 90's and 1-2 from the ~60's) along the movie and animated series


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> babidi  tried to regain control of him.



Babidi's powers only work on evil people. Vegeta was'nt evil so it would'nt work on him. Offcourse he can gain the benefit of power and not get evil. He resisted on account of being good and his pride. Not sure how this will help against Xavier. I'm neutral here. There is a limit to how strong willed one is.

"I have taught you many ways to kill a mortal, Kratos. Flesh that burns, bones that break... But to break a man's spirit... Is to truly destroy him!" - Ares, God of War.

Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Babidi's powers only work on evil people. Vegeta was'nt Evil so it would'nt work on him. Offcourse he can gain the benefit of power and not get Evil. He resisted on account of being good and his pride. Not sure how this will help against Xavier. I'm neutral here.



Babidi used telepathy to blow up some guys heads.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jul 6, 2009)

Xavier makes Babidi look like a child.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Xavier makes Babidi look like a child.


Not really.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 6, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Not really.


I like _Dragon Ball_ more than I like _X-Men_ but even I have to agree that Babidi is just a low-rent magician compared to Professor X.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 6, 2009)

> Babidi used telepathy to blow up some guys heads.



Yeah......I'm gonna go ahead and guess that that wasn't telepathy what did that. What with head exploding not being a typical feature of the Human body and thus not being regulated by the brain which is the only thing telepathy can effect, and even then not physically. So yeah, I somehow doubt that telepathy was the cause of said exploding.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Yeah......I'm gonna go ahead and guess that that wasn't telepathy what did that. What with head exploding not being a typical feature of the Human body and thus not being regulated by the brain which is the only thing telepathy can effect, and even then not physically. So yeah, I somehow doubt that telepathy was the cause of said exploding.


Fiction don't make no sense.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Babidi effortlessly telepathically communicated and relayed visual images to every sentient being on the planet.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> Babidi effortlessly telepathically communicated and relayed visual images to every sentient being on the planet.


Shit!  Anybody can do that in _Dragon Ball_.


----------



## Glued (Jul 6, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Spite thread. Would be against it if Goku vs Magneto wasn't so trolled.
> 
> Hell, Vegito braids his hair puts on a skirt and calls himself sally



"The human brain is an organism eventually it will go against something that it knows is not true."

Man it was great watching Xavier lecture both Reed and Tony like they knew nothing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Fiction don't make no sense.



That is Telepathy but sadly, it won't work here. The guy was a Majin who was under the troll's control. Even then, he has nothing to make him mentally strong either. Xavier does'nt require you to be evil or good to connect. Vegeta was'nt evil so naturally he has higher resistance. Fat Buu, who has the mind of child resisted. Not impressive.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

nWo said:


> Shit!  Anybody can do that in _Dragon Ball_.



So does this mean Xavier would be unimpressive telepathically in Dragonball?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> That is Telepathy but sadly, it won't work here. The guy was a Majin who was under the troll's control. Even then, he has nothing to make him mentally strong either. Xavier does'nt require you to be evil or good to connect. Vegeta was'nt evil so naturally he has higher resistance. Fat Buu, who has the mind of child resisted. Not impressive.


Xavier couldn't do crap to buu.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 6, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Fiction don't make no sense.



That's a piss poor argument. Unless you can prove that it is a basic biological function the human body to have your head explode and that this is a function mediated by the brain telepathy can not cause exploding heads.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 6, 2009)

Moses Morrison said:


> So does this mean Xavier would be unimpressive telepathically in Dragonball?


Telepathically Professor X can do things that I have not seen anybody in DBZ even come close to doing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Xavier couldn't do crap to buu.



I'd like to believe you, really would but can you give proof of this?. I don't want some low end showing either.


----------



## Moses Morrison (Jul 6, 2009)

Babidi is a pretty impressive telepath, all things considered.

This board just has a hard on to big up comic book characters they know little about.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2009)

> That is Telepathy but sadly, it won't work here. The guy was a Majin who was under the troll's control. Even then, he has nothing to make him mentally strong either. Xavier does'nt require you to be evil or good to connect. Vegeta was'nt evil so naturally he has higher resistance. Fat Buu, who has the mind of child resisted. Not impressive.


Him being good made no difference actually. All that is required for Babidi to work his telepathy is an evil heart which Vegeta had.

He resisted Babidi's telepathy because of his pride. I don't know how Babidi matches up to Xavier but it is silly to discount this feat.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I'd like to believe you, really would but can you give proof of this?. I don't want some low end showing either.



Who says kid buu has a brain?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Who says kid buu has a brain?



Fat Buu, Kid Buu only appeared near the end. Though he was the original form of Buu and the strongest form barring Buuhan.

Comics Trolled our fandom.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 6, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Who says kid buu has a brain?



The fact that he's capable of intelligent thought suggests that Buu has a brain. And no, saying "IT IZ TEH FIKSHUN SO TAT PROOVS U R TEH RONG!1!!1!1!1!" is not a real argument.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 6, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> The fact that he's capable of intelligent thought suggests that Buu has a brain. And no, saying "IT IZ TEH FIKSHUN SO TAT PROOVS U R TEH RONG!1!!1!1!1!" is not a real argument.


He thinks through magic.  I doubt a being like Buu has a physical brain.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 6, 2009)

i smell a spite thread here. Xavier makes Vegeta think he's a 2 month old fetus


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe, maybe not, but till otherwise proven it's a simpler assumption that he has a brain and that Xavier can affect him. Whether or not other factors would be involved in making the process more difficult(it's been shown that overriding emotions, such as intense rage, can block out telepathic assaults/manipulations, and Buu is the posterboy for Omnicidal Mania) is a seperate point.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Vegeta=/= Buu. We know he has a brain.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jul 6, 2009)

Isn't Buu more like a sentient glob with a face? Sort of like a Logia.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 6, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Isn't Buu more like a sentient glob with a face? Sort of like a Logia.


Buu =/= Logia.

He's like regenerating silly putty. A logia is more like an element that just won't go away because of retarded logia intangibility. 

Why is Buu even in this topic? This is Vegeta vs Xavier, and Xavier will make Vegeta think he's a little girl and have him gossiping like a idiot. GG.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 6, 2009)

I like how this thread still has no conclusion.  BEcause we don't know how X compares to babidi who SANS a cerebro like device managed to communicate with the world.  We don't know if that was telepathy or magic, though.  And how do you compare the two?  Personally I 'd call magic higher tier than telepathy but hey..no way in fuck that is going to fly in thsi thread because well....American comics blah blah blah.  If it was some western magic user it'd probably actually be discussed and not just meme spammed/trolled.

Wait...wut?


----------



## Sol Bro (Jul 6, 2009)

This is not as enticing as the Goku VS Magneto, but none the less I'm going for Xavier.


----------



## Darklyre (Jul 6, 2009)

What the hell does Buu being a malleable being have anything to do with Xavier's telepathy? Xavier's TP doesn't require the target to have a brain, it just requires a sentient mind. Xavier has used his TP on _robots_ before.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Who says kid buu has a brain?



The fact that he has organs an awareness and when they went inside of buu, it showed a brain?


Awareness being the only requirement for Xavier to rape.

He mindfucks people from Galaxies away and outhinks a Shi'ar supercomputer.

Split and re-asembled in four to six (not sure) billion people without much damage.

All this before he was amped by the M'Kran cristal

He toys with Emma Frost who can pick point and choose two hundred individuals, individually, from the entire planet and broadcast to them.

Vegeta gets sonned so hard. So hard.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 6, 2009)

Try telling that to MvC troll squad...


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 6, 2009)

where did they come from? like bloody roaches with their insistant flamebaiting and trolling. I know the ODB can get illogical, but not like that... not like that 

anyhow... Xavier takes this. he would simply override vegeta's autonomic functions.
if you can't breath, you die. if your heart beats too fast, you die. 
control over the mind is a wonderful thing...

I am waiting for the white phoenix of the crown VS kid buu fight... refute that


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

They have their panties in a bundle because we see them as the George Bush of debate sections


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> where did they come from? like bloody roaches with their insistant flamebaiting and trolling. I know the ODB can get illogical, but not like that... not like that
> 
> anyhow... Xavier takes this. he would simply override vegeta's autonomic functions.
> if you can't breath, you die. if your heart beats too fast, you die.
> ...


What kind of idiot would think buu could be the pheonix?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 6, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> What kind of idiot would think buu could be the pheonix?



I wouldn't put it past some people.

Honestly Xavier rapes Vegeta's mind into that of a toddler.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 6, 2009)

Now there's a scary thought. Buu as a host of the Phoenix Force.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

Phoenix Force burns through Buu.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 6, 2009)

Depends where they start. If they start a few meters away Vegeta could possibly kill him first.

Anyway, Babidi's magic is not mind control, this was stated explicitly by Kaioshin. In fact, Kaioshin said that all Vegeta had to do to resist it was to "clear his mind". Of course he wanted to get possessed so he didn't.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 6, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Anyway, Babidi's magic is not mind control, this was stated explicitly by Kaioshin. In fact, Kaioshin said that all Vegeta had to do to resist it was to "clear his mind". Of course he wanted to get possessed so he didn't.


But that very same magic was, as Moses mentioned, the same magic that transfered virtual illustration of the battle between Goku and Boo to the entire world. Babadi was also able to blow up the head of a Budokai monk from a great distance. The greatest feat however was that he could teleport the fighters to other regions of the universe, planet Zun, planet of darkness and the Budokai arena.

Oh, and in the end Vegeta broke Babadi's control with his proud speech. Babadi even makes a reference to that when he's to fight Boo. "It's a shame I couldn't control him."

The equivalence rule of the forum would make Babadi's magic and Xavier's psychic the same, more or less.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 6, 2009)

Too bad telepathically Xavier >>>>>>>>>> Babadi.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

To be Fair, Magneto did resist him. Magneto is a psionic but not a good one compared to Charles. His battle(The one where Xavier attacks him while he's sleeping) was as per the narration, a battle of will. Not saying Vegeta would win. It was impressive on Eric's part as well though.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> To be Fair, Magneto did resist him. Magneto is a psionic but not a good one compared to Charles. His battle(The one where Xavier attacks him while he's sleeping) was as per the narration, a battle of will. Not saying Vegeta would win. It was impressive on Eric's part as well though.



In a will battle Eric matched Dr. Doom.


----------



## ∅ (Jul 6, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Too bad telepathically Xavier >>>>>>>>>> Babadi.


Fair enough, but I've yet to see Xavier spoken to the entire world or rather send virtual projection into everyone's heads. I assume you have?

Goku was also a telepath, he read Kuririn's mind at Namek at his arrival.

- 1:50


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

> In a will battle Eric matched Dr. Doom.



Magneto is one badass, one of the few old men in fiction I could like.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2009)

While this attack does not phase Galactus, it shows Xavier using the thoughts and feeling of an entire race of people on the planet.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2009)

Now before anyone comments on Galactus, he's a being so ridiculously high above humans and most beings what we see is'nt the real him. No psionic can do anything to his brain. He's just that high(Abstract like Death).


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Now give vegeta magneto's helmet, then the outcome is different.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Now give vegeta magneto's helmet, then the outcome is different.



Magneto's helmet really does nothing...


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Magneto's helmet really does nothing...



damn. witch comics have i been reading. wait, yeah, that was the Ultimates.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> damn. witch comics have i been reading. wait, yeah, that was the Ultimates.



In his respect thread, it says he doesn't need the helmet.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 6, 2009)

Chibi_Kuja said:


> Magneto's helmet really does nothing...


That's B.S.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Jul 6, 2009)

nWo said:


> That's B.S.



Not according to his respect thread.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2009)

A said:


> Goku was also a telepath, he read Kuririn's mind at Namek at his arrival.
> 
> -



If I remember right, Goku hasn't demonstrated that kind of telepathy ever since, and without the need for physical contact.

Mentally communicating with King Kai doesn't really count, since King Kai seems to be the series' defacto switchboard for communications.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If I remember right, Goku hasn't demonstrated that kind of telepathy ever since, and without the need for physical contact.
> 
> Mentally communicating with King Kai doesn't really count, since King Kai seems to be the series' defacto switchboard for communications.


That wasn't telepathy.  He was reading Krillin's heart.  It was kind of Buddha like.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 7, 2009)

A said:


> But that very same magic was, as Moses mentioned, the same magic that transfered virtual illustration of the battle between Goku and Boo to the entire world. Babadi was also able to blow up the head of a Budokai monk from a great distance. The greatest feat however was that he could teleport the fighters to other regions of the universe, planet Zun, planet of darkness and the Budokai arena.



I don't see how any of that is relevant to his mind control ability.

That's like saying Goku's telepathy is so powerful because he can blow up a planet. Completely different powers.



> Oh, and in the end Vegeta broke Babadi's control with his proud speech. Babadi even makes a reference to that when he's to fight Boo. "It's a shame I couldn't control him."



Of course, he can only control people with evil in their hearts, Kaioshin warned them that they had to suppress their evil thoughts.



> The equivalence rule of the forum would make Babadi's magic and Xavier's psychic the same, more or less.



Not really, they work via completely different mechanisms.

As for Magneto's helmet, it enhances his latent psychic powers. Magneto is a telepath, but more of a defensively oriented/support telepath. For example, in Secret Wars, Magneto used his powers to boost Xavier's telepathy to try to reach Galactus, and Mags kept pushing it too far after Xavier realized it wouldn't work.


----------

